# Anyone else excited about the new Lee Valley saw sharpening set?



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

Just got the e-mail from LV about this kit today:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,44047&p=69854&c=

Perfect for me.. i've got a few old saws that i've acquired over the last few months that need sharpening/experimentining and this looks like a good opportunity to learn..


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I almost ordered that the other day. Just stuck it on my wish list instead. I already have all the files it contains and several mill files. I mostly wanted the tool roll and backups for my files when they wear out. I've spent WAY too much money on woodworking stuff of late though, so I had to hold off. :-(

Rich


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Looks like just the ticket to me ;-) Thanks for posting. It past under my radar ;-(


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Grrr, you are a bad person! I just went back and looked at this again and decided I needed to order it. LOL

Rich


----------



## stonedlion (Jan 12, 2011)

I've have been wanting a set of Grobet's for awhile. That's a good price, I ordered a set. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Looks like a set that I always wanted. Thanks!


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

Paul Sellers is :
http://paulsellers.com/2012/10/grobet-answers-this-saw-filers-quest/
http://paulsellers.com/2012/10/more-grobet-info/


----------

